
The Case Against the Case Against Google - raju
http://slate.com/toolbar.aspx?action=print&id=2223755
======
jacquesm
Sorry, but this article is nonsense. Anti trust violations are wrong, even if
no harm should come of them. To look 10 years into the past and say the anti
trust case against microsoft was misguided is using hindsight to prove a
point.

Who knows what the world would have looked like if the DOJ had _not_ pressed
ahead. We know much better how far we can trust Microsoft today because of
that case in the past.

